# Kolor Autopano GIGA v4 U.S. source??



## Goldingd (Apr 8, 2015)

I see from an e-mail from Kolor that Autopano GIGA v4 is available. I purchased my current copy via Nodal Ninja. So far I can only find a retail copy at the Kolor website (in France asking for Euro's).
Anyone have a U.S. source?


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 9, 2015)

Goldingd said:


> I see from an e-mail from Kolor that Autopano GIGA v4 is available. I purchased my current copy via Nodal Ninja. So far I can only find a retail copy at the Kolor website (in France asking for Euro's).
> Anyone have a U.S. source?



I live in Canada and bought mine direct....


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Goldingd. 
No direct knowledge with this product, but I live in the UK £ have bought products both solid and electronic from Europe € and USA $ with no trouble. In this age of electronic transfer it makes little difference, except for the exchange rate and commission which is probably passed on when you buy from a US source anyway! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 9, 2015)

I bought mine directly a few weeks ago - they were very easy to deal with. Just make sure that your credit card doesn't charge a "foreign transaction fee". If you're not sure, Google your cards. Most travel branded cards (airline/hotel) and premium cards, like the AMEX Platinum card don't have them, but just about every other card does. It's a nasty little 2-3% surcharge.

Also, ordering direct gives you a pretty good deal as the exchange rate of the US dollar vs. Euro is quite good right now. The USD has risen ~50% in the last 6 months!


----------

